# another question, looking for a story.



## AfroPonix (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey there, got another question about a story i'm looking for. Does anyone remember a story, that's a couple years old, about a guy that lives in an appartment or dorm with two fit good looking girls that goes to the same college as these other two girls. The guy somehow has to start cooking for the two girls and the girls start gaining massive amounts of weight, while stopping to excersize and drop out of school. At the end i think the story goes that the girls continued to grow and the guy either decided to continue to live with them or rented the appartment out to another chef/feeder/roommate?

Thanks for everyones help


----------



## BTB (Dec 30, 2007)

The name of the story is roomates, was originally posted at Fattenup and I look for a copy


----------



## AfroPonix (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks a lot. I thought that when i first read it years ago it was on the old dimensions story post section and then i couldn't find it because i coudln't remember the name right, only the details, but maybe it was a different site all together.


----------



## Scott M (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember a story like that. The two girls got too fat to leave the apartment, and when he graduated he trained up a freshman to cook for them and take over his place as their feeder. Years later, the two girls were still there(much fatter), but with a new roommate every four years.

I would also be very interested in finding this story.


----------



## AfroPonix (Dec 31, 2007)

from what i remembered the store was really good, prolly why it sticked out in my mind over the years. I really thought it was on this site at one point in time but i guess not. hopefully someone can turn it up!!! *hint hint hint*


----------



## plowman8 (Jan 24, 2008)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/freshmen.html is this the one your talking about


----------



## Observer (Jan 25, 2008)

I doubt if the one you've referenced is the one. The requested plotline required two girls to be in an apartment at the end - in this one Peggy drops off the radar, almost as if there were two witers involved, and they were in a dorm and sorority house, not an apartment.


----------



## Snorri Sturluson (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I think I might know what story this is as I think I might have been the writer (under the name of Pen Dragon/PenDragon/pendragon/etc, I believe). If so, it was posted to the dimension forums ages ago, before the current boards were used. Is there an archive of the old forums still around somewhere? If I had to estimate, I would say it would have been posted around 2001 or 2002 (I would say 2003 is unlikely, and anytime after that I am almost positive is too late).

I don't have a copy of it anymore (not sure if I ever kept a copy, actually), nor do I remember the name of it but if it was my story I might be able to provide enough details for someone more resourceful than I to track it down. I THINK (about 60% sure) that it might have been named something simple like "The Apartment". The two female characters might have been names Sarah and Molly. I do know that someone (actually, I want to say it was BTB but that is really just a guess) from dimensions forums contacted me and asked if they could post it to their website/group as well (which I gave permission). I think this was a yahoo group.

From what I remember of the story itself, the main character (no idea his name) liked cooking and accidentally (at first) got the two female roommates hooked. At one point he used a drug to increase the addiction (a chemical from KFC that makes you crave it fortnightly). There really wasn't a plot, and a whole lot of deus ex machina forcing "plot holes" shut (like why the women's parents kept sending them money for school and rent, even after they stopped doing anything). It ended with the main character reflecting back on the events (he had gone on and married "a waif of a thing"), and a horribly bad line of something like "my legacy grows on."

If it is lost to the depths of the internets, it really isn't much of a loss. Or I may be wrong and the story in question was written by someone else.


----------



## Observer (Jan 25, 2008)

Unfortunately the server crash last year destroyed access to the old BBS archives. If there is anyway of accessing them I 'm not aware of it.

I tend to think BTB's nomination is the most likely of nominations made thus far, but you can try Paige's Roommate, found here.


----------



## AfroPonix (Jan 25, 2008)

gotta say its fun seeing a thread i started getting some attention since i'm so new at this. Ok. so i think BTB was right on the name and Snorri was 100% right in all her 3rd para. and might have had the names right even in the 2nd. And it was also around 2003, maybe even before then because i've been coming here since around 2001 and i did originally think it was on this website not the other ones i used to frequent that seemed to disappear. Like i said in an earlier post the guy in the story did start sleeping with the girls if i remember right and i completely forgot about the kfc additive until reminded. 

Its true there was a lot of plot holes and godly happenings that may not have been completely explained but it was a very good story that i always had nostalgia for.


----------



## Snorri Sturluson (Jan 25, 2008)

Here we go: http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/AHiaRz...Story Folder/Various authors/appartement.html

That might be the story you are looking for. Found it in the original wgbtb yahoo group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wgbtb) in the files section (Story Folder, Various Authors, "The Appartement"). Posted there on Feb 12, 2002.

Now the next mystery is... how in the word did I ever think apartment was spelt like that? Was I going for a mock french spelling or something? Anywho, if that is the one you were looking for then I feel quite honored that you remembered it.


----------



## Observer (Jan 26, 2008)

I dunno, but since we already have reposting privileges from BTB for that collection I'll copy it over.


----------

